# Candy Canes wasting away



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Need some help here, gotta love those Cc or Trumpet Coral, i have a few varieties and theyre just wasting away slowly. All my perameters are good. Temp 80, Nitrate 0, Phos 2.1, ph 7.8, dkh 10, everything else in the tank is fine, LPS dominated, my sg is a bit low 1.024. Ive got them in the lower half, medium flow. What do you think?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

If your Phosphates are 2.1 ppm, that's too high.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I,m sorry, did i say 2.1. I meant .21. And thats high as we want close to zero, i put both of my reactors on GFO so i expect that to go down, i noticed this morning that my 6 headed hammer has one head that isnt great as well as my 6 headed frogspawn. I,m going to be supplementing my LED with T5HO next week.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Last nice i got the Reef Roids out and mixed up a nice thick slurry, i turned off everything and spot fed all the coral, i dumped the rest in the tank to make a heavy thick cloud of nutrients, let it sit for half hour and then started everything but the skimmer, i,m hoping the CC bounce back and i hope i don,t losw anymore heads on my Frog or Hammers. Time will tell, i,m not giving up, we will see, The tank does look pretty awesome how it sits and i,m happy, i just wanted those damn Candy Canes to look awesome again.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO/E, gotta have some NO3 for LPS...at least 5mg/L or feed the corals heavily or more frequently.

I assume Ca and Mg are in check, 380-425, 1375-1450 mg/L respectively.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes my Calcium is at 500 and Mag. 1350, i feed quite heavily, twice a day but i have atleast 150 pounds of Rock in my 75 and my fuge is full of cheato, i have a great clean up crew and have been feeding a lot of Mysis lately. Increasing nutrients might be a problem, i was using brine for awhile and was worried, 

I ted the acorals last night and will again in a few days.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

It,s worse than i thought, ive lost heads on my Frogspawns and Hammer, Blastos are dieing, the CC is hanging on slightley, i picked up two pieces of foil in the tank, must be the backing to the Mysis cubes that are fed daily. Could that have an impact on the Corals dieing?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

In a 75gal, the foil wont do much as aluminum has a greater solubility in acidic environments.

Turn off the skimmer and take the PB Rxs off line (or use carbon) for a week as well as cutting the photoperiod by 50%. Sometimes letting the water "grunge up" will help them bounce back.

Double check your params and calibrate the refractometer with 35ppm solution. If you are using RODI/distilled water to calibrate, your salinity will actually be higher by 0.002-0.004 compared to using 35ppm.

Sent you a PM if you need to chat to figure this out as it's faster vs this medium.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Please close this thread, thank you


----------

